# pos flippin thieves again



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

left to go run a couple errands on my mobility scooter, at store by utmb neighbor calls saying a blue truck and a guy comming in/out my gate, get down the street and pos shuts his tailgate and i yell and he stops ask him whats up, says he is getting it for mr. whoever and i said unload it asap, he starts to then bolts in truck and gone, call 911 and say he probably headed to 45 as i saw him turn on broadway headed that way, got my weedeater and mower, police just made a report , has a name and addy already from the picture i got as he hauled *** from stinkadena according to license , anyone in that area seen a white boy brownish hair driving around 20 years of age more or less. wasnt sure about him taking it as i had told my landlord it needed work on it but he didnt send him. pos thief! blackout part of the plate incase thats a no no??? i told the cop ill bet thats his own truck as he looked stupid enough to use his own! looked to be after the antique benches on the main front porch as he moved stuff off them but he found out they were bolted down.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I would show the entire license plate.....


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Me too...


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I see by the fish that he must be a good Christian young man. Must be a misunderstanding.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Buy your neighbor a .357


----------



## RedFinSword (Aug 20, 2010)

It is just getting crazy out in broad daylight. Good Photo good luck!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

txranger said:


> Buy your neighbor a .357


 her husband works and she is in a wheelchair bound disabled, she has a nice window she sits in upstairs there she can see whats going on, her husband usually comes home from 1-3 for lunch but couldnt today


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Hope they pick him up quick. Should be an easy case.

Scary to think he might have been sitting and watching you until you left


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Lets see the rest of the plate.

I would imagine he knew your schedule, or was just watching you.


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

POS had no problem taking your stuff, show his plate, and print his name when you get it! Nothing lower than a freaking theif!!


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

With that Christian fish on his tailgate, I bet he was praying you didn't kick his ash. He needs some prayers from the Smith and Wesson chapel. With plate number, if the cops don't already have him they aren't any better than he is.


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

too bad your neighbor is not Joe Horn!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

been told to hold off on plate # as under investigation, they said my description was pretty close to who the owner of truck is suppose to be, 39 year old pos! lets see what happens first, gpd will send all info to pasadena pd


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

KEN KERLEY said:


> With that Christian fish on his tailgate, I bet he was praying you didn't kick his ash. He needs some prayers from the Smith and Wesson chapel. With plate number, if the cops don't already have him they aren't any better than he is.


im too old and not in any shape to do that nowadays,lol, , in my op i said 20 years but i meant 30 years old or less, was thinking 35, so i was close if that was the truck owner as it hasnt been reported as stolen


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang! These pos are getting more brave everyday. They keep on and it will catch up to them one day. Hot lead in their arse.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

I wish you the best at getting your mower back.

When my mom's house was broken into it took over 2 years for the thieves to go to trial....even though Pasadena PD caught one of them red handed with the stolen goods the day of the break-in. All 3 of them were out walking around on streets the whole time, at least one was even arrested for theft and drugs 3 or 4 more times while waiting for trial, all 3 punks ended up with probation, no restitution, and no time served. I'm a little jaded with the PD and the justice system to say the least.

I hope you have better luck.



roundman said:


> been told to hold off on plate # as under investigation, they said my description was pretty close to who the owner of truck is suppose to be, 39 year old pos! lets see what happens first, gpd will send all info to pasadena pd


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

LOL @ calling 911 for stolen lawn mower


----------



## ragin (Jun 15, 2013)

if you think the cops will help you, you are living in a dream world.


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

Read your post for a second time, did you call your landlord to verify he didnt send someone (which is that guy) to get your lawn mower to work on it?? That sure is what it sounds like to me, he probably thought you were a rogue neighbor and bolted, as I would have done the same. You should probably call your landlord.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

spencey820 said:


> Read your post for a second time, did you call your landlord to verify he didnt send someone (which is that guy) to get your lawn mower to work on it?? That sure is what it sounds like to me, he probably thought you were a rogue neighbor and bolted, as I would have done the same. You should probably call your landlord.


That makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

roundman said:


> left to go run a couple errands on my mobility scooter, at store by utmb neighbor calls saying a blue truck and a guy comming in/out my gate, get down the street and pos shuts his tailgate and i yell and he stops ask him whats up, says he is getting it for mr. whoever and i said unload it asap, he starts to then bolts in truck and gone, call 911 and say he probably headed to 45 as i saw him turn on broadway headed that way, got my weedeater and mower, police just made a report , has a name and addy already from the picture i got as he hauled *** from stinkadena according to license , anyone in that area seen a white boy brownish hair driving around 20 years of age more or less. wasnt sure about him taking it as i had told my landlord it needed work on it *but he didnt send him*. pos thief! blackout part of the plate incase thats a no no??? i told the cop ill bet thats his own truck as he looked stupid enough to use his own! looked to be after the antique benches on the main front porch as he moved stuff off them but he found out they were bolted down.





spencey820 said:


> Read your post for a second time, did you call your landlord to verify he didnt send someone (which is that guy) to get your lawn mower to work on it?? That sure is what it sounds like to me, he probably thought you were a rogue neighbor and bolted, as I would have done the same. You should probably call your landlord.


Obviously you don't read too well then


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

We will see...


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here ya go spencey, practice on this one.

READ THEORY
Level 1

Read the passage. Then answer the question below.

Passage:

Erin is at a restaurant. She eats cookies, She eats ice cream & She eats cake.

Question: Where is Erin?

A.She is at her house.
B.She is at a restaurant.
C.She is at school.

LOL


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

spencey820 said:


> Read your post for a second time, did you call your landlord to verify he didnt send someone (which is that guy) to get your lawn mower to work on it?? That sure is what it sounds like to me, he probably thought you were a rogue neighbor and bolted, as I would have done the same. You should probably call your landlord.


can you read op a 3rd time?? !! " wasnt sure about him taking it as i had told my landlord it needed work on it but he didnt send him."" and yea ill call 911 on a pos thief anyday of the week!!!!:hairout: , apparently some arnt aware of the pos out there nowadays we are dealing with, he coulda just as easily got out his truck and shot me if he had a gun when he saw me take my cell phone out to click the picture!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ragin said:


> if you think the cops will help you, you are living in a dream world.


i guess i should do not a damm thing? thanks,lmao:rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Why is spencey820's username in red? Did he get canned?
Doesn't say banned under him.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

spencey820 said:


> Read your post for a second time, did you call your landlord to verify he didnt send someone (which is that guy) to get your lawn mower to work on it?? That sure is what it sounds like to me, he probably thought you were a rogue neighbor and bolted, as I would have done the same. You should probably call your landlord.


I bet you have your fair share of rogue neighbors.

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## RACER (Mar 15, 2006)

*Spencey*



spurgersalty said:


> Why is spencey820's username in red? Did he get canned?
> Doesn't say banned under him.


I dont know but if you look he has been a member since 2011 and has ZERO rep points...Says alot about him!!!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

RACER said:


> I dont know but if you look he has been a member since 2011 and has ZERO rep points...Says alot about him!!!


Don't see him gettin any on this thread either......some folks just don't get it, no matter how it is explained to them!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

SlickWillie said:


> Don't see him gettin any on this thread either......some folks just don't get it, no matter how it is explained to them!


Some don't want to get it, just want to stir the pot.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

spencey820 said:


> LOL @ calling 911 for stolen lawn mower


Hell yeah I would.


----------



## High Speed Low Drag (May 22, 2012)

Post the whole plate number. If you do, I PM you the owner of the vehicles name and address.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hell yeah I would.


Me too. Especially if he was wearing a hoodie and I caught the little chit in the act. But mostly if he was wearing a hoodie. Thats how you can tell they are up to no good. There will be 18 cops there in no time.
Let us know what happens roundman


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

spencey820 said:


> We will see...


Please tell me you don't own a boat...with comments like that people would think your not the smartest person. Please pm me when you go fishing so I can stay home....to think anybody can buy a boat these day god.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

spencey820 said:


> LOL @ calling 911 for stolen lawn mower





spencey820 said:


> Read your post for a second time, did you call your landlord to verify he didnt send someone (which is that guy) to get your lawn mower to work on it?? That sure is what it sounds like to me, he probably thought you were a rogue neighbor and bolted, as I would have done the same. You should probably call your landlord.





spencey820 said:


> We will see...


I see you're getting some reddies....have one on me Douchbag.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

help could be on the way!!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...eeding-Sunday--told-GUN-going-particular.html


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

djwag94 said:


> Here ya go spencey, practice on this one.
> 
> READ THEORY
> Level 1
> ...


LMAO! Green sent on this one.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Roundman did you get your mower back?


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

The criminal injustice system strikes again!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

nope, havent heard a word , already got a new one, picked up police report, pos scumbag served 5 years tdc for sex offender of young boy; goggled up his name and found him, has about 10 alias too, but that license plate # nailed him. maybe next time he registers they will pick him up, address showed here in gtown but cop said it showed in computer pasadena now


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just for the h of it i looked online the other day, see the pos says in galveston county jail! never heard from police. then today deja vu , neighbors wife calls Again saying a guy on a bike in my gate, i go out and having leg problems and cant run/ just walk so so i see a guy going outta gate with my new mower, i start yelling as loud as i can, a neighbor that only has a bike on the corner hears and i tell him that pos just stole my mower!! 

i came back home got my motorized scooter and a ( stick ) and took off , guy on bike already gone, i get 7 blocks down the street and lose him ( neighbor ) call police and came back home. neighbor comes back wore out saying he kicked his arse and he dropped bike/lawnmower and took off. police looking for said pos and get this SAME POS THAT STOLE MY OTHER ONE!

police come over saying they think he lives a couple blocks away , i said well last time they said pasadena and was suppose to be in jail?? cops say hes a crackhead and in and out, said if they catch him bring him by for id but pulled up a picture on iphone and both me and neighbor positive id him! wearing same purple tshirt today as his last mugshot was taken! guy took a garden tool and pryed the door off the frame. told my landlord to get down here and install a security mailbox by the gate so i can keep it locked! got mower back thanks to neighbor which im going to give a reward too! what would be a decent cash amount to yall??


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

$50


----------



## Texas Irie (Jun 14, 2013)

**** Roundman, I hate to hear that. First time is bad enough, if it happened to me and was the same guy, I'd be the one going to jail. Being a thief is pretty bad but molesting children, ooh, there is not enough torture and pain in the world for someone like that. I try not to think this way but I hope this POS has a very painful death in the near future. If it was my little boy this man hurt, the only thing that would stop me or save him would be God himself. Though I don't think he would.

OH and SPENCEY or whatever your name is. You cant fix stupid, but you can d*** sure get run outta here. Moron.
GET HIM BOYS
HEHE


----------



## Bruno (Aug 15, 2005)

Roundman, glad to hear that to hear you got your stuff back.


----------



## svo (Jun 16, 2009)

357 would be a good reward for the thief.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

gave the guy a six pak of 16 0z busch and 25.00 cash, he was happy, and he drinks busch btw,lol


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

you need to hire gilbert, roundman, and be done with mowers. i know you are mad, but i chuckled a bit at your hard luck.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> you need to hire gilbert, roundman, and be done with mowers. i know you are mad, but i chuckled a bit at your hard luck.


not mine, landlords , he hasnt messed with anything i own yet, lanlord knows he needs to install a security mailbox by the gate so i can receive my mail and ill keep the gate locked, as of today he knows again,lol , always says will come and never does


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, i checked gal. countys sheriffs website and says he was arrested for *OBSTRUCTING HIGHWAY OR PASSAGEWAY and in jail for
*
OBSTRUCT HIGHWAY PASSAGEWAY AWAITING TRIAL 
CASH OR SURETY $5,000.00
what does that mean??


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

roundman said:


> well, i checked gal. countys sheriffs website and says he was arrested for *OBSTRUCTING HIGHWAY OR PASSAGEWAY and in jail for
> *
> OBSTRUCT HIGHWAY PASSAGEWAY AWAITING TRIAL
> CASH OR SURETY $5,000.00
> what does that mean??


Translation:we don't feel like dealing with him, so, we'll let him bond out cheap to save a few headaches.:headknock:
I'm seeing a head on collision with a piece of coated lead in this guys future.

Â©


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> Translation:we don't feel like dealing with him, so, we'll let him bond out cheap to save a few headaches.:headknock:
> I'm seeing a head on collision with a piece of coated lead in this guys future.
> 
> Â©


they didnt even take a police report today so im going to call them tomorrow and have them come out and take one and show them the damage the pos did! they were like today " you got it back " haa


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

roundman said:


> they didnt even take a police report today so im going to call them tomorrow and have them come out and take one and show them the damage the pos did!


We're gonna be reading about your encounter with them Wednesday morn in the GDN....aren't we
Roundmam-"don't taste me bro":rotfl:

Seriously, I hope you get something done about it bro.
Â©


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> I see by the fish that he must be a good Christian young man. Must be a misunderstanding.


Notice that the fish is swimming to the left, must be an Obama Democrat.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

bill said:


> Hope they pick him up quick. Should be an easy case.


Nah, there's no money in that. They'll be too busy on the speed traps in stink-a-dina. Dem revenuers got to get paid!!! You need a good tazer holstered on that hover-round. Shoot a few thousand volts in him and he'll wish he'd have paid attention in church instead of just stickin a Jesus fish on his truck.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

catndahats said:


> I wish you the best at getting your mower back.
> 
> When my mom's house was broken into it took over 2 years for the thieves to go to trial....even though Pasadena PD caught one of them red handed with the stolen goods the day of the break-in. All 3 of them were out walking around on streets the whole time, at least one was even arrested for theft and drugs 3 or 4 more times while waiting for trial, all 3 punks ended up with probation, no restitution, and no time served. I'm a little jaded with the PD and the justice system to say the least.
> 
> I hope you have better luck.


PD can't make money out of these thieves!


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Ballot Box*

Just a thought roundman, can you post the Judge's name that set bond? Perhaps an uprising at the ballot box can get some attention down at the courthouse. Also seems to me the prosecutor failed to impress upon the judge that this is a habitual loser. Or the judge just isn't listening - they do listen to votes however slow that process might be.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

BullyARed said:


> PD can't make money out of these thieves!


Roundman, still feel bad for your experience and I can relate to the frustration.

BullyaRed, apparently the theives know there is no consequence for their actions, and they continue without regard to the victims. The times have really changed.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Next time give him a warning shot to the head... I hate thieves!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

This is crazy

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

See if there is any way to find out the DA handling the case and make sure he/she knows all the details. Sadly without seeing or hearing from people, they just turn out the paperwork as fast as they can.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

That sorry pos is going to keep it up until he goes to the law office of Smith & Wesson. Maybe it will happen soon.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

arrow to the knee


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Bankin' On It said:


> arrow to the knee


Nope, don't wanna wound this POS. Right to the boiler, he'll steal no more!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

mstrelectricman said:


> Nope, don't wanna wound this POS. Right to the boiler, he'll steal no more!


Doesn't sound like much up there is boiling but a crack pipe! Put a double tap on him let him suffer a little before he takes a long nap! I hate a thief! Got me worked up read the entire thread!


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

All I can say is "Wow, what a ordeal and why aint the Judge tossing the mofo under the jail-hopefully someone shoots and kills the little POS."


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

roundman said:


> well, i checked gal. countys sheriffs website and says he was arrested for *OBSTRUCTING HIGHWAY OR PASSAGEWAY and in jail for
> *
> OBSTRUCT HIGHWAY PASSAGEWAY AWAITING TRIAL
> CASH OR SURETY $5,000.00
> what does that mean??


May or may not be the case with your scumbag thief. Maybe he'll get his bond revoked if he gets arrested for burglary (broke the lock). If the DA doesn't think he can convict on DWI they'll charge him with Obstructing. Sometimes a DWI offender will plea out with an obstructing charge rather than DWI. Same punishment, it just doesn't look as bad on their record. I know of someone who went this route.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

called police today and was sent to a leave a message, left a message for someone to return my call for follow up, never called back so sent an email to all city reps. and mayor that someone needs to come back and take a police report and see he broke into my garage, will see tomorrow, also now all info. is off the website of charges/pictures etc and says bond amout 100.00, ill bet he is out already!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

fouL-n-fin said:


> Doesn't sound like much up there is boiling but a crack pipe! Put a double tap on him let him suffer a little before he takes a long nap! I hate a thief! Got me worked up read the entire thread!


Oh yes, I read the whole thread and no one deserves death more than this scum. He ain't gonna quit till his heart stops. Like I said, don't wound, kill. BTW, the boiler is the heart to a bowhunter. I'd rather get shot with a gun myself, the arrows I have always used are DEVASTATING!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got a lieutenant just called and told him i saw the guy at broadway walking carrying a camera and follwed him to a convenient store where he looked to be trying to sell it and a couple other things in his hand so they went looking for him and checking to see if a report was filed for the other day if not will come out, gonna call me back, says he wants to get theft on him to send him away longer, i said yeas as a habitual/nuisance pos! cop says this guy has been in and out longer than he has been working at gpd


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

apology's and report taken , maybe he will meet a judge with more brass and send him to the p farm for awhile! said they couldnt find him earlier, follow up just now police say issue warrant will take 8-10 days, im like omg , you'll catch him stealing something else before then, cant be hard to find lady taking report says the whole dept. knows the pos! unreal


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got a card from a guy today with the name of a parole officer who wants to talk to me, i was thinking being a sex offender was a violation on this stuff! told the guy to gimme her card and call as the police aint gonna do nuffins so we will see


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Texas Water Chamber Babe!!!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

found my mower at pawn shop from first stealing, serial # model # tag still on it, dont have original receipt but got receipts from company showing inquiry of said mower with serial # etc for ordering a new part for it which is on it!, called investigator ands hasnt even returned my call, any gpd out there want to help me pm me , need to get to see if there is video of pos pawning it ! guess it wasnt there days after i checked because it was on pawn hold 30 days etc, but it there now for sale! didn't see my weed eater thou.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I was hoping the pos caught a bullet sandwitch.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

fishingtwo said:


> I was hoping the pos caught a bullet sandwitch.


speaking, i saw said pos a few blocks away yesterday when i left the pawn shop which i went to looking for a fishing rod to buy, he was on another bike surely stolen, i started following him om my electric scooter and he was a block away he saw me and you shoulda seen him pedaling that bike after he saw me, like a scuured lil girl, , maybe he thought i had a lil suptin, sumptin for his *** ,lmao :cheers:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

buncha BS i hope he gets blasted


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds like a good watch dog might be just the ticket for while you are gone..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just sent another email to city reps. to reroute etc, worked last time we will see


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Get you a German Shepherd Dog to sic 'em, and chow down on his neck!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

They'll prob convict and sentence to community service where he'll be mowing roundman's grass. 

Too bad rigging something to steal with 240v is frowned upon.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

looks like they picked up the scumbag,

ChargeStatusDocket #Bond Amount BURGLARY OF BUILDING AWAITING TRIAL CASH OR SURETY $60,000.00 THEFT <$1,500 2/MORE PREV CONVIC AWAITING TRIAL CASH OR SURETY $60,000.00 *Total Bond Amount:**$120,000.00*


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow. That's a high risk reward. Congrats.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

da's office called and says he is on docket for tomorrow and probably offer a plea of 3 years, if refuse would go to trial, i told them with all past convictions this pos has shouldnt even offer a plea, ofcourse he will accept that rather than take a chance on a judge or jury


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

What a wild story.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

well, lawnmower thief boy is going to the big house, estimated release date basically a year from today , ohh boy 1 year ?,, ill bet he is out in 4-6 months, pitiful,, maybe someone will have fun with him while he is there


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

That is good news there hopefully it will be longer.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

update on pos ,lets see since after that 11 months after this crime he been in and out, after out less that 2 months back in till this week and big house he will go agg.assault w deadly weapon , 250,000 bond whole sheet of arrest since 1991 seems like they would keep the pos in


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

roundman said:


> update on pos ,lets see since after that 11 months after this crime he been in and out, after out less that 2 months back in till this week and big house he will go agg.assault w deadly weapon , 250,000 bond whole sheet of arrest since 1991 seems like they would keep the pos in


geez louise!

roundman, with assault with a deadly weapon, it seems he is stepping up his game each time....if I were you, I would be "ready" for when he gets out the next time...

go ahead and put the mower in the front yard for him, LOL
snookered


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Snookered said:


> geez louise!
> 
> roundman, with assault with a deadly weapon, it seems he is stepping up his game each time....if I were you, I would be "ready" for when he gets out the next time...
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly. This POS just got a good education in prison and a whole lot more stupid. AGG Assault with deadly weapon should hold him there for 8-10 years. Maybe he will get whacked in prison. That would work too.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

With a short term sentence like that he'll probably go to a state jail not the state pen. He best have some friends there cause the natives will no doubt "check him in" upon arrival. Even tho it's a short sentence it's no cakewalk in a place like that. Maybe he'll do something that will extend his stay, let's hope anyway.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

pretty sure huntsville, not sure if i mentioned but sex offender served
5 years huntsville a few years back also, this says 1st degree fel. , his last 2 were state jail.


What is first degree felony in Texas?

Crimes and punishments
OffenseMaximum PunishmentFirst degree felony5-99 years or life; $10,000 fine

Second-degree felony2-20 years; $10,000 fine

Third-degree felony2-10 years; $10,000 fine

State jail felony180 days to 2 years; $10,000 fine


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

It would be nice if he got sentenced to spend 1 month in each liberal's personal home if they think that there is a good reason that this guy shouldn't be executed immediately. Rotate the POS to a different liberal's home every month for the next 20 years. Let these liberal dough heads pay for his room and board and put up with his BS.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Dick Hanks said:


> It would be nice if he got sentenced to spend 1 month in each liberal's personal home if they think that there is a good reason that this guy shouldn't be executed immediately. Rotate the POS to a different liberal's home every month for the next 20 years. Let these liberal dough heads pay for his room and board and put up with his BS.


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

